# Vision RV what is it



## billybilbo (Oct 7, 2007)

I have spent today working on a friends motorhome . Its got a graphics on the side that says its a Vision RV . Its L reg Merc 5 cylinder diesel 310 RHD .The lower bodywork is moulded glassfibre the upper bodywork is coachbuilt. Its not a self build but I can find nothing about it. Can anyone give me any imformation


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

You might try these:

http://www.visionrv.com/index.htm

It's a Canadian RV company.

Mick


----------



## billybilbo (Oct 7, 2007)

*vision rv*

Thanks for the reply mick at Tuscan couple I had found this web site and disregarded it . The motor home is rh drive if it had been Canadian it would be lhd . Nothing appears to have been altered or converted . All the interior fitting appear 1980s uk caravan or motorhome. Its also a manual gearbox which is like stirring pudding .IM not sure but I don't think the Merc 310 ever went outside Europe. Will try and add some photos if it ever stops raining .


----------

